# What brand & scent of deodorant does you preteen DD use?



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

I just learned today that my DD has underarm odor. She came to me embarrassed(sp?) about it. :-( She hates bathing, and doesn't even care how she looks(teeth or hair brushed,etc.) going out into public.

I am gearing up for the talk about changes, but in the meantime, I want to research deodorants for girls.

TIA,
mp


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

If you just want deodorant, no anti-perspirants, Tom's of Maine has a really good-smelling "unscented" (it actually has a yummy lemony scent, it's just not artificially scented) deodorant =) I know some people who combine that with the "crystal deodorant" first to create a combo effect. (fwiw, though, Tom's of Maine started BURNING my pits after awhile. I don't know if it was allergies or from shaving.)


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

We buy Toms of Maine here also.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

The unscented all natiral stuff from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

We prefer Lafe's Crystal around here.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for the replies ladies!

Hmm...I think Tom's is on sale for two more days at our co-op. Maybe we'll check those out.

Oh! How I *really* miss Trader Joes!! Those of you in the west-s.w. are soooo lucky!

mp


----------



## serenityjewell (Oct 3, 2006)

I used the crystal deodorant when I was that age. It completely stops any odor and last forever. Now I use the Tom's, too, because I love the woodspice scent. It reminds me of my DH's deodorant, but is still feminine!

Sarah*


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamapoppins* 
She hates bathing, and doesn't even care how she looks(teeth or hair brushed,etc.) going out into public.

Just a thought but maybe she isn't really needing deo quite yet but just needs to step up her personal hygiene routine. How often is she bathing? If she isn't bathing daily does she at least use a washcloth on her underarms and privates?

I totally went through this with my son at that age.


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

The Tom's of Maine scents appealled to my daughter.

You mentioned that your daughter's cleanliness isn't optimal. Unless she improves the cleanliness factor, Toms fo Maine is not apt to offer sufficient protection against odor.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Tom's of Maine here too. We have Lemongrass, Lavender, Woodspice and Unscented.


----------



## gradmama (Sep 2, 2007)

We are using Tom's of Maine here. I recently posted on this subject looking for advice for my daughter who is also embarrassed and upset about her underarm odor. We have come to a compromise. She picked a Tom's roll-on and uses that for everday, all the time. However, right before her sports activities, she puts on the Secret. Not my favorite idea, but at least she isn't using the Secret all the time. When it is gone, I'm going to get her the Adidas Cotton?? that others have mentioned as it is aluminum-free.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

She chose ALBA from ALBA BOTANICLAS with a nice Lavender scent.

We had a nice talk about how important it is that she shower more frequently-every other day was the deal. Before, it was only twice a week.

I have tried so hard not to make a big deal out of her appearance(at her age, my Mom *never* let me leave the house unless I looked *perfect*). No wonder I have rebelled still at the age of 41 wearing no makeup and dressing very casual.









Anyway, good hygiene is important-I still don't care if she chooses not to brush her hair, or put on a well-matched outfit. But cleanliness...a must!

















Thanks for the input!

mp


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talk de jour* 
(fwiw, though, Tom's of Maine started BURNING my pits after awhile. I don't know if it was allergies or from shaving.)

You're probably allergic to it. Or more likely, the propylene glycol in it. I used Tom's for a while but soon developed terrible burning and a really bad rash whenever I used it.
I switched to Kiss My Face Liquid Rock, and while I've tried tons of other "natural" brands, I keep coming back to it. There's propylene glycol in almost all of the natural deodorants (and many non-natural deodorants too), and I react to all of them. None of the "natural" brands that were propylene glycol free worked _at all_ for me, but the Kiss My Face stuff has always worked quite well!


----------



## momcnl (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi there,
I just recognized that my DD 8.75 may have underarm odor. I spoke wiht her and we bought Trader's Joes deoderant. She was feeling a little uncomfy with the whole thing as well, but also a little grown up. So, she has been wearing it for abiut 5 days. She forgot to put it on today and to my surprise she did not smell. I asked her if she was surprised and she said she was wahsing a lot better so maybe she did not need to wear deorderant anymore. We will wait and see:0)
Belinda


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamapoppins* 
She chose ALBA from ALBA BOTANICLAS with a nice Lavender scent.

mp

That's what we use also, though she often forgets.









Also, fwiw, American Girl has a book out that my dd LOVES. I think it's called "The Care and Keeping of You". It talks about how their body is changing, including body odor etc.

ETA link:
http://www.amazon.com/Care-Keeping-Y...1716315&sr=8-1


----------



## ingeling (Jan 15, 2007)

I found a deodorant that works all day from
www.rosenserien.com (click on the English flag). You can get it in the US at www.ingeling.com
It really works and I do not need to reapply it during the day.


----------



## n2health (Oct 5, 2006)

I use funk butter for myself. I found out about it from the mothering forum. I can't remember the company right off the top of my head but the stuff works great! It has clay and baking soda in it to absorb odor. I have a nine year old daughter and this hasn't become an issue yet. Another thought is to drink chlorophyll. It is a natural body deoderizer.


----------



## steffler101 (Oct 20, 2007)

i myself am a teenager and im a girl.. right?

Get some alcohol free roll on for under the arms... then some deoderant sprays.. yummy smelling ones to spray all over the body.

Then if your nice enough.. go to a store and pick out some perfume..
i recommend vera wang 'princess' its the most gorgeous smell!!
hope this helps!!

and if she doesnt like bathing.. then maybe get some nice scented bodywash to incourage showers or something like that..


----------



## athensmama (Mar 8, 2007)

My husband and I both like Kiss My Face liquid rock roll on.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DD2 doesn't use anything yet, but will probably need to start soon.

DD1 alternates between a few- crystal rock stick deodorant (just the rock crystal in a plastic case), the liquid "crystal rock" spray, and TOM stick in whatever fragrance she selected. She found that the TOM irritates her skin, so she mostly uses the crystal rock.

I just wish they made the crystal rock in more than pink and blue packages- we'll need 3 in our house soon and we need SOME way to tell them apart!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Tom's of Maine woodspice


----------



## duckling (Feb 24, 2007)

I use Jason Tea Tree oil scent. They carry it at Central Market and most other crunchy-type places. It smells fresh without being overpowering and it's not at all girly, which was important for me. I know they have other scents, but I've not tried them.

A previous poster mentioned funk butter. I haven't tried it, but it's from Oyin Handmade, which is online at http://oyinhandmade.com.


----------

